# Syrup Honey



## Sharkey (May 27, 2004)

Okay......... here is the next great Sharkey question:

When you feed syrup to the bees , I gather from some of the other posts I have read that it is NOT turned into honey.

Two questions come to mind if that is the case :

1. Is that true ?

2. Why DOESN'T it become honey ??

I am guessing because nectar is a different molecule than syrup, but that is just my SWAG. :->

------------------
It's Not The Destination, It's The Journey. We Cannot Change The Wind, But We CAN Trim The Sails.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>1. Is that true ?

Sort of. Some of the sucrose gets changed to fructose and glucose as it does in honey. But none of the flavors, esters, protien, trace minerals etc. are in the syrup that are in the nectar.

>2. Why DOESN'T it become honey ??

It undergoes the same process of enzymes and evaporation, but you didn't start with the same thing. Nectar does not taste like sugar syrup.

>I am guessing because nectar is a different molecule than syrup, but that is just my SWAG. :->

No, actually most nectar is MOSTLY sucrose as is table sugar. But all those other esters and other constiuents are what make nectar differnt from table sugar and that's why it's not considered legal or ethical to call "honey" made from sugar syrup, "honey".

Real honey comes from nectar.

------------------
It's Not The Destination, It's The Journey. We Cannot Change The Wind, But We CAN Trim The Sails.


----------



## Sharkey (May 27, 2004)

Once again, the Sharkmeister bows in humility and awe and appreciation to Mr. Bush. lol Thank you, sir. :->

------------------
It's Not The Destination, It's The Journey. We Cannot Change The Wind, But We CAN Trim The Sails.


----------

